# Hey~



## Xangem (May 17, 2010)

Heya~ Names Megan and I'm currently 16 (17 in July :B) and I'm from Newton Abbot in Devon c:
I just got 2 Siamese bucks, (from a tank labelled female no less) 10 days ago from the pet shop in a nearby garden centre. Kinda wish i'd though about finding a breeder but hey, someones gotta give the pet shop mice a chance huh? And i've already fallen in love with these boys <3

So, currently just keeping as pets, but i'd really love to breed in the future and get some show worthy mice. I'd love to be able to attend a show and do well :3

Lorcan~









&
Jasper~


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

They are very handsome!
Welcome to the forum


----------



## Xangem (May 17, 2010)

C:
Thank you kindly~

Edit: And thank you Boggit~ :3


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and :welcomeany


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello and Welcome! 

I have a siamese doe as well, but your boys have better color than her (she's also pet-stock).


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!! Your mice are lovely!


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Welcome!  Gosh.. Im so jealous right now. I want a siamese so bad <3


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

They're so cute! Welcome to the forum


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------

